# my betta



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

well, I couldnt help myself it seems. I was at the store and I saw a lonely female betta - all the males always sell out nearly the same day they come in but not the girls. She was sat in a kinda barren tank (had maybe a small rock in the middle of very small tank) and I thought she looked beautiful and they only wanted £2 for her (males were £13!) so I had to bring her home!










Shes been home 3 days, been very happy. She has the tank almost to herself, theres a few shrimp in there with her which she occasionally swims up to and then swims away again  She seems to enjoy swimming into the bubble stream and floating up and then swimming down and doing it again! but mostly she likes exploring the plants.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful! Shes a lucky girl to have all that room.


----------



## bettabarbara (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh She is so pretty! She has a nice new home for sure. I was in Petsmart last week buying dog food and of course had to check out the poor betta fish there and also took home a little blue female that looked half dead....she is doing good now. I have a special tank for these little orphans!
PS--just put a pic of her in the gallery, didn't know how to add it here right now.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Good on you both for rescuing the girls. sephnroth, you say you have shrimp in with her. I didn't see any in the picture. Did that mean they were ghost shrimp? I have a red female betta that I would like to move to the ghost shrimp tank, but not if she is going to eat them.

have a blessed day


----------

